# A flashlight brand you can REALLY trust ?



## hemdale (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been lurking, browsing many many sites, reading review, understanding pros and cons...but I can't make up my mind.
So many brands it becomes confusing.

If you had to pick one brand (ok maybe two) , one who has been always good, always reliable, not a hype thing started a few weeks ago just to make extra money, not a mass marketing product. Just a bunch of guys working in a very good flashlight company, designing amazing flashlights, well engineered and sticking to their reputation...which brand would it be ?

I'm not into starting a major controversy, but I'm trying to find out which of these brands (I may have forgotten others ?) that would definitely give me a lasting satisfaction.
Thanks for your help guys !

PS: my EDC is a Fenix LD01 so far.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 12, 2012)

SureFire followed by HDS.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 12, 2012)

Those are the more popular commercial brands, there are many not on that list that are eons better...


----------



## american (Jan 12, 2012)

Eagle tac


----------



## hemdale (Jan 12, 2012)

dudemar said:


> Those are the more popular commercial brands, there are many not on that list that are eons better...



Understood. Which are the brands you would think of ?


----------



## ganymede (Jan 12, 2012)

hemdale,

Wow! You joined CPF in 2008 and still couldn't find something you like? For me, it is Surefire all the way.

Good luck.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 12, 2012)

Hold your breath...

Polarion
Pila
Heliotek
Elektrolumens
Wolf-Eyes
Ra
OMG Lumens
Lumens Factory
WiseLED
Parat
Mag (great hosts)
EagleTac
and many more...


----------



## vickers214 (Jan 12, 2012)

Eagletac from experience, surefire from legend


----------



## Vesper (Jan 12, 2012)

Anything from Malkoff
Surefire
HDS


----------



## hemdale (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Ganymede,
:wave:

Tbh, I've been away for a while...

Let's say I'm looking for the best companion for my upcoming Benchmade Mini Griptilian 




ganymede said:


> hemdale,
> 
> Wow! You joined CPF in 2008 and still couldn't find something you like? For me, it is Surefire all the way.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## hemdale (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn...





dudemar said:


> Hold your breath...
> 
> Polarion
> Pila
> ...


----------



## hemdale (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been considering the Surefire E2D defender. I kinda liked the features and the tail standing capabilities...

My idea was to find a small pocketable with a CR123 battery and maybe a larger one with 2 x CR123 batteries.


----------



## ganymede (Jan 12, 2012)

Hemdale,

Welcome back to CPF then! :wave:

Take a look Surefire and you won't be disappointed. 



hemdale said:


> Hey Ganymede,
> :wave:
> 
> Tbh, I've been away for a while...
> ...


----------



## nbp (Jan 12, 2012)

McGizmo, Muyshondt, Surefire, HDS

These are the bulk of my lights. I find that of all the brands I have tried, these are the ones that satisfy my needs and wants the best, and I have a high level of trust in all of them.


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 12, 2012)

I totally agree (and in no particular order even though I am a HDS fan) but throw in:
McGizmo
Peak
Inova
Muyshondt 
edit:I forgot about Malkoff



Vesper said:


> Anything from Malkoff
> Surefire
> HDS


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 12, 2012)

I am newer to this, and my only "higher end" flashlights are probably what you'd all consider toys, but I do inspections for a living, and crawl around dark places because I need to see what's going on in them....with the seeing part being very important.

I've had a couple of Inova X5's, one UV and one white light, and they are indestructable. Both in use from somewhere around 2002 or so, my first LED flashlights.

I've also had great luck with LED Lenser's T7, it also seems indestructible, and the slide forward/back to go from spot to flood is both handy and reliable.

I had some Princeton Tec's, but they were not sturdy enough, and they failed for one reason or another.

So, so far, in my limited exposure to this world, Inova and Lenser are reliable.

I've never heard of some of the others mentioned here...but, I am....intrigued.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 12, 2012)

Surefire from legend. They use very expensive CR123A batteries until recently so I never got one.
Fenix.
4sevens.

I trust twist heads rather than click switches.

Hard to beat an LD01. (other than brute force brightness and runtime - limitations of the tiny AAA battery)

Fenix LD15.
4sevens Quark MiNi AA².
4sevens Quark MiNi AA.

I try to get the neutral versions if available.


----------



## Z'ha'dum (Jan 12, 2012)

HDS/Ra - Nearly bulletproof and has always been 100% reliable for me


----------



## arjay (Jan 12, 2012)

4sevens, are you kidding me? I had nothing but problems with them. Gave all of mine away. 



LEDninja said:


> Surefire from legend. They use very expensive CR123A batteries until recently so I never got one.
> Fenix.
> 4sevens.
> 
> ...


----------



## hemdale (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks a million.

@ LEDNinja and the others: do you consider a clikie to be prone to fail (at some point since it a mecanical moving part ?).
A twist head sounds (is ?) more reliable than anything else ?
Is there a site on which I could have a flashlight search engine with side by side features that can be selected ?


----------



## eh4 (Jan 12, 2012)

Malkoff should really be in that poll.

I'm pretty new to the high performance flashlight world myself, but it's plain to see that Malkoff lights are very simple and solid.
For just plain all around reliable light I don't see how a Malkoff M31 head in a Malkoff Little Twisty 2 AA body could be much improved upon.


----------



## glockboy (Jan 12, 2012)

Always carry two (or three), any brand of flashlight and batteries can die any time.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jan 13, 2012)

Anything from Malkoff, HDS. or Zebralight:

I have one, only EagleTac, a D25LC2 Mini. with an XP-G S2 emitter which is very well made, has a fantastic beam, tint, size, silky smooth Twisty action and is perfect as an EDC. The output is outstanding: One, only EagleTac but it wont be the last - I have heard very positive comments regarding 'Dark Sucks' and his Flashlights; he is top of my hit list, maybe even his Hi-CRI in the gorgeous bead-blast and polish finish!

Good Luck.


----------



## ARA (Jan 13, 2012)

As mentioned by posters above alot of reliable brands missing such as HDS and Malkoff. Though out of the choices given i'd pick a surefire any day. I'm sure the other brands are good value as well but for serious tasks such as weapons lights i'd only pick Surefire.


----------



## Quiksilver (Jan 13, 2012)

HDS Systems

SureFire

Malkoff


----------



## HotWire (Jan 13, 2012)

What about HDS and Malkoff? Those 2 and Surefire would be my picks. I consider them all #1!


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 13, 2012)

For 30 years I have used Surefire and Maglite, still have most of them, ALL of them still work. TBS I currently have Sunwayman, Olight, Deree and UF with a Solarforce inbound. Very impressed with all of them but the SWM stands out as far as build quality. Will they all be working in 30 years, hope I am around to find out.


----------



## Z-Tab (Jan 13, 2012)

I trust anything from Malkoff. 
Elzetta (they really just make super durable hosts for Malkoffs). 
Surefire would make the list for the majority of their products. 
HDS Clicky.


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 13, 2012)

Elzetta / Malkoff, HDS, Surefire.


----------



## TomH (Jan 13, 2012)

You should have also included Streamlight on your list. Sure, their lights aren't very exciting to most CPF members, but they tend to be rock solid reliable lights you can depend on to work when you need them to.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 13, 2012)

Old Reliable, "Maglite."


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 13, 2012)

Your scenario is too vague. Only a few brands are reliable enough to take into a combat situation, whereas pretty much all of them are reliable enough to stick in your pocket when you go to work in the morning.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 13, 2012)

I voted for Surefire but I also have had excellent results with Mag-lite, Streamlight and my Blackhawk Gladius (the switch is the weakest point). I own other brands but have abused these the most.


----------



## hemdale (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry guys if my list was a bit too restrictive, obviously, I was not considering a combat context but rather referring to some of the best reputable flashlight makes.
Thanks for the additional brands you've given me.

For the moment, I'm kind of considering a Surefire, Eagle Tax and Fenix... but still a bit :shrug:


----------



## Cataract (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm definitely a Fenix fan and never had a single problem with them. I only have one Surefire, but I would trust them with my life. 

Another brand I would add even though they are very recent: ArmyTek. I have 2 Predators and that would be THE flashlight I would trust my life with if I had to.


----------



## spe672 (Jan 13, 2012)

I carried an HDS EDC Ultimate for about 5 years and it one day disappeared. It's been gone 1.5 years now and I'm still mourning. 

I just bought two 4Sevens lights and have been very impressed. They have so many to choose from, but I found the Quark 123 Tactical and Quark X 123^2 Tactical to be great for EDC and fantastic brightness. 

I've been disappointed in Maglite and Surefire for many years now. Maglite has had the same design forever and has gotten into LEDs way late in the game. Their brightness is amazingly dim compared to many new lights out there. Surefire is a fantastic light too, but they too seem to be resting on their laurels(I own two surefire L4s and they ware great in 2004, just not as impressive today). A coworker just bought a 6P and was showing it off a few days ago. He was sad to see that his brand new light is half the brightness of the one CR123 4Sevens I just bought.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd say one or two of those have a light or more better in some way than the brands listed, but certainly not all-around better. Ra has "a" very good light in a few different versions. The rest I would only buy one of for a specific specialized use. Except Mag, which makes hosts good for larger lights. I think he listed a good list.


dudemar said:


> Hold your breath...
> 
> Polarion
> Pila
> ...


----------



## Rokron (Jan 13, 2012)

My name is Ron, and I AM a flashaholic. # 101
Sunwayman and Olight. Both have oustanding products.


----------



## Quiksilver (Jan 13, 2012)

The verdict is in:

If you want utter reliability, go for HDS Systems, Malkoff Devices and 'most' SureFire lights.


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 14, 2012)

HDS although not on the poll. I trust their product and CS.
Thanks


----------



## azzid (Jan 14, 2012)

Surefire and HDS.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 14, 2012)

Fenix, Olight


----------



## Quiksilver (Jan 14, 2012)

spe672 said:


> I carried an HDS EDC Ultimate for about 5 years and it one day disappeared. It's been gone 1.5 years now and I'm still mourning.
> 
> I just bought two 4Sevens lights and have been very impressed. They have so many to choose from, but I found the Quark 123 Tactical and Quark X 123^2 Tactical to be great for EDC and fantastic brightness.
> 
> I've been disappointed in Maglite and Surefire for many years now. Maglite has had the same design forever and has gotten into LEDs way late in the game. Their brightness is amazingly dim compared to many new lights out there. Surefire is a fantastic light too, but they too seem to be resting on their laurels(I own two surefire L4s and they ware great in 2004, just not as impressive today). A coworker just bought a 6P and was showing it off a few days ago. He was sad to see that his brand new light is half the brightness of the one CR123 4Sevens I just bought.



I don't mind that Mag-Lite has kept their design. I would have appreciated if they offered lights at a few different brightness/runtime settings, with LED of course.

I have a Mag-Lite with a Malkoff drop-in. It sits in the vehicle glove-box and is probably the least-used light I have. Its good but I still have a donut in the beam, cant fix that. 

---

SureFire is okay. I like their E1B and even the 6PX Pro is okay if you don't mind the tailcap glitch. 

Tell your co-worker to purchase a Malkoff Devices M61. That bland 6P will get a whole new life with it and will be a light to show off then.


----------



## Jash (Jan 14, 2012)

Nitecore should not be on that list. Malkoff should be on that list.


----------



## Vesper (Jan 14, 2012)

spe672 said:


> A coworker just bought a 6P and was showing it off a few days ago. He was sad to see that his brand new light is half the brightness of the one CR123 4Sevens I just bought.



You co-worker made a great choice in the "really trust" category. Now just show him how to upgrade it - you'll be a hero.


----------



## H-Man (Jan 14, 2012)

A light can only be trusted as much as the availability of replacement parts, so Surefire.


----------



## lucky8926 (Jan 14, 2012)

Surefire has always been a good trustoworthy brand for me!!


----------



## Steelersster (Jan 14, 2012)

So is the thread- A flashlight you can really trust? Or these guys really make some amazing stuff? I'm confused


----------



## Dougcov (Jan 14, 2012)

Dead batteries are much more common than dead flashlights. spending a lot of time making sure the light is bulletproof and not bringing spare batts is a thought for this thread IMHO


----------



## Steelersster (Jan 14, 2012)

If it is about trust then I say Fenix. I have had to send two of my sure fires back for work. And I'm about to send a third


----------



## tyrantrave (Jan 15, 2012)

I will throw in another vote for HDS and Surefire.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have owned about 30 surefire lights, from the e1e to the m6 and all have performed. I only sent then in for minor work (e2dl because of tail switching levels at the slightest bump, a2l because I cracked the glass, m4 for blown mn60 that took the turbo head with it, m6 faulty mb20. )
All were fixed within a reasonable time.

I continue to buy surefire.
Malkoff is top, I have 3 dropins that I love.

My titanium lights, I believe they would survive anything thrown at them.


----------



## LGT (Jan 15, 2012)

HDS or Surfire. When I'm working outdoors, during the worst weather, these are the only two that I really trust. This may be a slight to all of the jetbeams, fenix, nitecore, sunwayman, zebra, armytek and peak lights that I have, but when I really need them, these are the two I feel I can really trust.


----------



## bwm (Jan 15, 2012)

HDS and Muyshondt. Both are built to last and built tough.


----------



## n3hcp (Jan 15, 2012)

Zebra for the cool factor, good old Surefire 6P for absolute reliability.


----------



## rkstar9 (Jan 17, 2012)

Surefire for sure!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 17, 2012)

Dougcov said:


> Dead batteries are much more common than dead flashlights. spending a lot of time making sure the light is bulletproof and not bringing spare batts is a thought for this thread IMHO



I think you make a good point. Perhaps we should consider battery life in the quality equation.
I think the more complicated the light the more likely it will fail. With this in mind it is not just brand that we should look at but how they are constructed. Surefire is well known and I love them. Their 6P is a simple design that is bullet proof for me. Other makers may have lights that are more reliable than some of their other more complicated ones. An example would be a 6P vs a Surefire clicky. Also, there is the issue of water integrity with Surefire of which I know little about. I have also gotten the impression that 4sevens lights may not be as water tight as one might hope for.


----------



## LGT (Jan 17, 2012)

Flashlight Dave said:


> I think you make a good point. Perhaps we should consider battery life in the quality equation.
> I think the more complicated the light the more likely it will fail. With this in mind it is not just brand that we should look at but how they are constructed. Surefire is well known and I love them. Their 6P is a simple design that is bullet proof for me. Other makers may have lights that are more reliable than some of their other more complicated ones. An example would be a 6P vs a Surefire clicky. Also, there is the issue of water integrity with Surefire of which I know little about. I have also gotten the impression that 4sevens lights may not be as water tight as one might hope for.


Did a quick search on 4sevens not being water tight and didn't come up with anytghing. All of my 4sevens, along with other lights rated at IPX8 will get a "dunk test" None of them have failed to pass being submerged for two minutes. Curious to know where your information came from?


----------



## Cataract (Jan 18, 2012)

Flashlight Dave:

I regularily clean my Quark 123 tactical while washing my hands, I dropped it once or twice in film fixer solution (basically vinegar) and never had a problem. I wonder what gave you the impression they're not up to IPX8??


----------



## Imon (Jan 18, 2012)

There are many great flashlight companies out there but the two I trust the most are HDS and Surefire.
Sure, most of my SFs have seen little to no abuse but one of them, my E2L, has seen a lot of abuse as it is my camping/hiking light.
Also, my HDS Ra Clicky has seen a lot of abuse ... and on purpose. :duh2:
My buddies who saw the HDS really liked it but when I told them the price they would balk. I remember once one of my buddies showed me his minimag LED conversion and told me how much cheaper it was than my light. I then chucked my Ra Clicky against a brick wall and dared him to do the same with his Maglite - He didn't. :devil:


----------



## cland72 (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't had as much experience as some of the members here, but I've toyed with a handful of different brands and my Surefires are the ones that keep working consistently, regardless of the use they see. I have no experience with HDS, which seems to be another top contender here. I can say you should stay away from Fenix for a light that you might need to bet your life on. I've owned 5, and 3 had problems. I now only own one, the P1D. I own several Surefires and continue to enjoy their reliability and usefulness.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 18, 2012)

Surefire, from experience, HDS from what I've heard. I would have added Malkoff a few months ago, but, I must be honest... recently my M60L died unexpectedly...I got a replacement, and sadly, the replacement ""goes blue" on 9-Volts, and I'm afraid it's going to die if I run it on 9-Volts...I give Gene credit for being an awesome guy, and having awesome CS, but when I'm a mile underground, I don't want my light "dying unexpectedly". I'll use my Malkoff's (in a SF Host), but, I'll have a stock Surefire close-by for back-up. 

I've had to have a few parts replaced on my SF's, but, they were damaged for obvious reasons...if you have a glass lens on a light, and drop it right, the glas will break...but, I don't mind that with the ease of cleaning the lens and the clarity of the beam. My pet peeve is lights that quit working for no apparent reason...never had an SF do that on me. And, having owned 50'ish with zero defects, is a pretty good track record in my book.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 19, 2012)

That's odd.
I have owned 4 (still have 3) Malkoffs. They all work flawlessly.they are in surefire bodies and see the most use of all my lights.
I just wish the drop ins were cut in such a way that they didn't leave a gap on SF hosts. They are meant to be p60 style replacements, SF is the leader by far in hosts, why doesn't it fit....no excuse.

As for my SF, the only catastrophic failure was the MN60 exploding and taking the head with it.
I wish surefire would either send resplendent innards or just replace the innards instead of the whole head.
My M4 was ruined due to receiving a purple head. I had to cerakote the whore light including the ridiculously expensive and rare SW01. Sure the light looks amazing now, but come on!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 19, 2012)

Cataract said:


> Flashlight Dave:
> 
> I regularily clean my Quark 123 tactical while washing my hands, I dropped it once or twice in film fixer solution (basically vinegar) and never had a problem. I wonder what gave you the impression they're not up to IPX8??



Im glad you did not have a problem with yours. I have seen a couple of youtube vids that had their 4sevens lights fail when submerged in water and have heard of people complaining about loose bezels on some of them too. One of mine does seem to be a little loose as well. Thus the reason I have some doubts. It could be hit or miss.


----------



## jellydonut (Jan 19, 2012)

Surefire, Malkoff\Elzetta, Polarion


----------



## mega_lumens (Jan 19, 2012)

1. Surefire, Malkoff/Elzetta, HDS (most trusted confident)
2. Streamlight, Inova
3. Zebralight, Fenix, 4sevens.


----------



## lumophile (Jan 19, 2012)

huh. the first mention of LED lenser I've come across, I use the h7 as my main light for caving. Its got good output, and its not as bright or as large as the h14, which tends to be a bit too bright for enclosed spaces. 
The only thing i've notinced recently that I don't like is that the tilt function is plastic ridging and its starting to wear out. Given that mine is a couple of years old now, it should be expected, but... still. The H14 uses a different design, so hopefully they have updated the tilt method on the h7 as well, or else they are still using a design destined for failure.



TEEJ said:


> I am newer to this, and my only "higher end" flashlights are probably what you'd all consider toys, but I do inspections for a living, and crawl around dark places because I need to see what's going on in them....with the seeing part being very important.
> 
> I've had a couple of Inova X5's, one UV and one white light, and they are indestructable. Both in use from somewhere around 2002 or so, my first LED flashlights.
> 
> ...


----------



## chaoss (Jan 19, 2012)

*ANY HDS, McGizmo or Surefire*. I have owned/used several of their offerings and not one has let me down.


----------



## trialt (Jan 19, 2012)

Vesper said:


> Anything from Malkoff
> Surefire
> HDS



Completely agree with this as have many others 



Cataract said:


> Another brand I would add even though they are very recent: ArmyTek. I have 2 Predators and that would be THE flashlight I would trust my life with if I had to.



I have the Predator too and its nice and seems reliable, my only complaint though is it is not as easily pocketable as a 6P or E series light.



spe672 said:


> A coworker just bought a 6P and was showing it off a few days ago. He was sad to see that his brand new light is half the brightness of the one CR123 4Sevens I just bought.



Sometimes brightness is not all that important for a reliable light. Use a Malkoff M61LL in a 6P host and I believe that makes for a far more reliable light.



LEDninja said:


> Surefire from legend. They use very expensive CR123A batteries until recently so I never got one.



Have you considered using one with a custom bored body for a 18650 ? Along with a nice led drop in that makes a good combination for plenty of financially guilt free lumens


----------



## cland72 (Jan 20, 2012)

trialt said:


> Sometimes brightness is not all that important for a reliable light. Use a Malkoff M61LL in a 6P host and I believe that makes for a far more reliable light.



I absolutely agree with this. I have a M61LL that will be delivered tomorrow, and in my 6P it will be my "go to" light because it will run for 10 hours at full brightness, then give me a nice long taper.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 17, 2012)

Eagletac anyone?

I always had fenix, zebralight and four sevens, very proud of them....


----------



## BaldGuy45 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got 3 new lights and I can honestly say I think I am done buying for quite awhile. Picked up a HDS 140 T, a Elzetta, and a Malkoff MD2. I had bought alot of inexpensive lights looking for the "one", but these 3 seem to have cured my craving for lights. They all have their proper place, but I really cant think of anything else I want. For now anyway.


----------



## baterija (Feb 17, 2012)

Everything fails. Their are many brands that have good quality and aren't in the poll. Even within very reliable brands there are models whose design is better and models that are more likely to fail than their peers. The name on the side of the body imparts no safety net.


----------



## davyro (Feb 17, 2012)

It's got to be HDS for me,i've got 3 now & i think they're better now than when i first got them.They're bomb proof with a great warranty,
i own a few good lights but nothing comes close for me.Everyone has there own opinions so what i love you may totally hate.


----------



## Kevinm78 (Feb 17, 2012)

ganymede said:


> hemdale,
> 
> Wow! You joined CPF in 2008 and still couldn't find something you like? For me, it is Surefire all the way.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm new to this. I've bought a Fenix PD32 & TK21. I have 2 JetBeams on the way.

I'm surprise at all of the SureFire recommendations. The specs do not seem as good as others I've looked at (Lumens seem low) and I've seen warnings not to use various batteries with SureFire.

Why do so many of you like SureFire?

Kevin


----------



## nbp (Feb 17, 2012)

Because there is no correlation between higher output and increased reliability. In fact, as heat is an LED's enemy, often increased output means shorter chip life and decreased reliability. True, SF builds lights with more conservative outputs, but they put emphasis on tried and true components and designs that are more likely to stand up to abuse and harsh usage patterns. Most are not designed to run with rechargeables because in their primary target markets, LE and Military, rechargeable batteries are difficult to use and primary 123s are often provided.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 18, 2012)

Imagine a soldier out on patrol in Iraq... Bam!, stuff starts going down...your ordered to check out a nearby, poorly lit house for the baddies...you pull out your light, and nothing...r/c's are for a fact alot more unreliable than primaries. That's why SF doesn't recommend them in weapon lights. And if your handheld is running off rc's, you better have a back-up with primaries...or sooner or later, you WILL be left in the dark.


----------



## Kevinm78 (Feb 18, 2012)

Got it and it makes sense.

I have another question. Since I'm new here I don't have any idea how quickly this technology is changing. Are the high lumen LED output lights (300+ lumens) a recent development and the technology is changing quickly, or has this been slowly evolving?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kevinm78 said:


> I'm new here I don't have any idea how quickly this technology is changing.
> 
> Are the high lumen LED output lights a recent development?


5 years ago, 60 lumens from a single LED was pretty sensational.


----------



## Tommygun45 (Feb 18, 2012)

I find that strage. Did you buy the M60L used? How much use had it gotten? I've had two tiny problems with my Malkoff's. The first, was a McClicky switch that got a little funny and wouldnt temporarily activate every time I'd push it, if I were pushing it from an angle. The other, was when I fried an M61 when I put an 18650 in my host upside down. Both times I had the replacements in the mail the next day from Gene, with a hand written note from his wife. Absurd customer service. I wish he'd put a reverse protection chip in there though. Other than that I've never really seen a problem with any of their dropins. 

My HDS Rotary is so far flawless. It just works, there seems to be nothing that could go wrong with it. Its amazing, and clearly built with amazing precision and quality.

IMO the weakness with the older Surefire's is their modules. A surefire host with a Malkoff dropin seems tough to beat. However the Surefire's as they come, with the P61Ls seem fragile. Any of the older Surefire's that come with the incandescent bulbs are obviously less reliable than anything I've mentioned so far. Therefore to just give the nod to the Surefire's, to me, seems strange. This is just for the 6P, C2, Z2 line. The 6PX line now has the head that can't come apart. Id like to know whats in there or what the module actually looks like.

The E1L seems unbreakable, A series, L series, and E series LED's are all awesome lights.



angelofwar said:


> Surefire, from experience, HDS from what I've heard. I would have added Malkoff a few months ago, but, I must be honest... recently my M60L died unexpectedly...I got a replacement, and sadly, the replacement ""goes blue" on 9-Volts, and I'm afraid it's going to die if I run it on 9-Volts...I give Gene credit for being an awesome guy, and having awesome CS, but when I'm a mile underground, I don't want my light "dying unexpectedly". I'll use my Malkoff's (in a SF Host), but, I'll have a stock Surefire close-by for back-up.
> 
> I've had to have a few parts replaced on my SF's, but, they were damaged for obvious reasons...if you have a glass lens on a light, and drop it right, the glas will break...but, I don't mind that with the ease of cleaning the lens and the clarity of the beam. My pet peeve is lights that quit working for no apparent reason...never had an SF do that on me. And, having owned 50'ish with zero defects, is a pretty good track record in my book.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm surprised Peak isn't mentioned here more than once. I have a few SFs, great feeling robust lights, but I think I trust the Peaks more. Twisties in SS with primaries, fully potted; what's there to break?


----------



## weklund (Feb 18, 2012)

1. Malkoff ..... Malkoff "Wildcat". High / Low and built like a tank.

2. Surefire C2 ..... Very utilitarian, adaptable and built like a tank.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 18, 2012)

A brand i can really trust - Surefire! But for that kind of money i would be paying, they better be. I wont be paying for a Honda Civic thinking that it would outperform or outlast a mercedes E-class...

Many times we forgot to mention, in-relative to its price....

If someone comes up to me and ask, 'what's the safest vehicle u wanna get if price is not an issue?' and my answer would be an M1A2SEP Abrams...you cant get any safer than that beast...

So maybe we need to mention on the $$ as well..?


----------



## weklund (Feb 18, 2012)

ArmoredFiend said:


> A brand i can really trust - Surefire! But for that kind of money i would be paying, they better be. I wont be paying for a Honda Civic thinking that it would outperform or outlast a mercedes E-class...
> 
> Many times we forgot to mention, in-relative to its price....
> 
> ...




I agree .... A budget $ amount would make this more real world regarding the trust factor.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 20, 2012)

Bit surprised Inova received so few votes. Then again, I haven't bought one since Nite-Ize took over the company. 

While I feel that some of their business practices are a bit odorous, thankfully SureFire's offerings remain top notch.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Feb 21, 2012)

4Sevens, never had an issue with any of their lights and have 5 now.


----------



## nikon (Feb 21, 2012)

Tektite should be on the list. For my money it's the most failsafe flashlight available.


----------



## Stream (Feb 21, 2012)

I voted Fenix because I don't have much experience with the other brands on the list. Fenix is the one manufacturer I've owned the most flashlights from over the years. I have had issues with a couple of their lights (both replaced under warranty), but aside from that I find them to be reliable lights that work whenever you need them. Surefire has legendary status here on CPF, back in the day it was THE light to have for any self-respecting CPF'er. Only big issues there I can remember were early versions of the U2, but aside from that they seem to have mostly happy costumers.

The amount of options available today is mind boggling, and I understand it can be difficult to keep track, but I agree with the others that there are too few brands on your list - you've even missed some of the obvious big names like Streamlight, Pelican and Olight.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Stream said:


> I voted Fenix because I don't have much experience with the other brands on the list. Fenix is the one manufacturer I've owned the most flashlights from over the years. I have had issues with a couple of their lights (both replaced under warranty), but aside from that I find them to be reliable lights that work whenever you need them. Surefire has legendary status here on CPF, back in the day it was THE light to have for any self-respecting CPF'er. Only big issues there I can remember were early versions of the U2, but aside from that they seem to have mostly happy costumers.
> 
> The amount of options available today is mind boggling, and I understand it can be difficult to keep track, but I agree with the others that there are too few brands on your list - you've even missed some of the obvious big names like Streamlight, Pelican and Olight.



What type of issues did you have w/ Fenix that required warranty repair?


----------



## koolranch (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a large collection of 4 Sevens and really like them. I'm concerned about the law suite with regards to being able to warranty any future questions. What is the law suite specifically about? What switch mechanism does surefire have patents on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbqbob51 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have trusted Maglite and streamlight for years but voted for Fenix because that is my latest purchase and is what I am using mostly now. I might change mind if I can afford a Surefire sometime soon!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 25, 2012)

koolranch said:


> What is the law suite specifically about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is a large thread at the Market Place discussing this. Please no comments in this thread.

Bill


----------



## koolranch (Feb 25, 2012)

Bullzeyebill said:


> There is a large thread at the Market Place discussing this. Please no comments in this thread.
> 
> Bill



No problem, I've searched and I can't find it. Any chance on adding a link to it?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp (Feb 25, 2012)

koolranch said:


> No problem, I've searched and I can't find it. Any chance on adding a link to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have fun!


----------



## koolranch (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, I eventually found it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolranch (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks I found it eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommygun45 (Feb 25, 2012)

Listen, after actually just reading through this whole thread. It should be clear that of the brands you list, Surefire is the only brand you can really trust. I read this damn website every day. For almost 2 years now. There is never a complaint about Surefires. The one complaint, was with the initial batch of 6PX and G2X lights that would switch modes when bumped. Not a good problem, but it was fixed. 

Every other brand on here has reliability issues and quality control problems. They aren't blatent. They are all pretty good. But literally speaking, between Fenix, Inova, Nitecore, and Zebra, from a reliability standpoint, there is no contest.

Surefire Wins. Hands Down. You pay for what you get.


----------



## flashlightist (Feb 26, 2012)

_Surefire_ and zebra


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2012)

I did have to call Surefire regarding a P60 lamp failure only 20 seconds into use on my M2, 2 weeks later with no more questions other than, "what happened/where do we send it", problem was resolved.

No other disappointments whatsoever.


----------



## GlocksInMySocks (Feb 28, 2012)

Surefire... no questions asked. Have taken mine to hell and back. :devil:


----------



## akarc (Mar 3, 2012)

yes for sure...Surefire


----------

